# Lake Erie Smallies



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place in lorain/cuyahoga county where you can fish from shore and get monster lake erie smallies?? I was on the boat a few weeks back and got this monster(attatched) At first i was sure it was a sheephead lol.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Cant help with any info but that is a very nice smallie!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

thanks! Believe it or not i got one that was even bigger than this one but we forgot our net at home and he snapped off at the boat x] i almost cried


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't expect to much help from Clevelanders When your wearing a hat with a black and yellow "P"


----------



## rayscott425 (Oct 11, 2008)

47dipseydivers said:


> I wouldn't expect to much help from Clevelanders When your wearing a hat with a black and yellow "P"


didn't know there was a rivalry with the Indians and the Pirates!! lol!!!


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Kinda like that state up north. Really just don't like anything from thier
.


----------



## meat (Jul 12, 2009)

Picked some off the pilings of the rocky river pier. (about 22000 lake rd) Carolina rigged tubes around the support structure. Had to walk to the beach to land em...pretty high there.


----------

